
Microsoft: “Time for Mozilla to get down from their philosophical ivory tower” - sirwitti
https://twitter.com/auchenberg/status/1088587621721231361
======
msl
The title is wrong: this is not a statement by Microsoft, but by a single
individual, as explicitly pointed out by said individual.

~~~
sirwitti
You're right, HN does not allow enough characters to state this correctly. So
I had to cut it down a bit.

